# Nissan Meet in S.F Bay Area?



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Does anyone know when their will be another Nissan meet? I totally forgot about the one that was in Fremont on the 4th of this month.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

There's one on the 17th(tommorrow). Look at the thread in this section.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea come on out man...the more the merrier!


----------

